# shift kit



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just had a mechanic install a transgo sift kit and if you select "d" everything is fine - good crisp shifts. The problem is that now there is no 1st gear if I manually select it from a dead stop. If I take off and shift to 2nd nothing happens until I shift to 3rd because it originally starts in 2nd. Has anybody had this problem or is it just me.


----------



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 2005 4l60e.


----------

